# That Activia by Dannon Yogurt



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

My boyfriend's aunt has IBS-D, I believe, like me and I have it pretty bad. It's mainly brought on by stress, so now everything I eat either is hard stool and then explodes into water before it comes out of me, or it just comes out in water/sludge. Sorry, I know this is sick. I just bought some yogurt, that Activia yogurt from Dannon with probiotics. Anyways, back to the boyfriend's aunt. She takes probiotics, and I don't know too much about what they do, but it helps her a lot. So if I take this yogurt, will it help me, or worsen my IBS-D? Any response is needed!


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, I haven't heard too much feedback from people about the Activa. Personally, I started taking it on the advice of my dr. about 2 weeks ago. I was very worried about the dairy factor. However, I eat a container every morning and it does seem to be of some help. Not a life changing thing...but a little help.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone's different







For me Activia made my 'D' a lot worse in the week I tried it. It got so bad I gave it to my dad who suffers from constipation and he said it worked great for him.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I post about this every chance I get, because Activia is the one thing that makes all the difference for me. If I'm not eating that, nothing else I do will help.I have IBS-D, and this really helps me control the D. Combining this with calcium has gotten it completely under control. I still have a *lot* of trouble with pain, but at least I can get my bod to work at a decent hour!







This has been HUGE for me. My only objection is that it's awfully sweet, and I get very tired of it. I wish I could find the same dosage of useful cultures in a capsule or something.Every four days or so, I need to eat two of these, and if I do that I get (*blush*) gas. So I only eat it at night and then sleep in the barn. OK, maybe not, but you do notice more gas in the 8 hours following eating the yoghurt. Somebody else wrote that she takes Gas-X with the yoghurt and that fixes the problem!Good luck, because this is a horrible problem!Angie in Texas, US


dreday said:


> My boyfriend's aunt has IBS-D, I believe, like me and I have it pretty bad. It's mainly brought on by stress, so now everything I eat either is hard stool and then explodes into water before it comes out of me, or it just comes out in water/sludge. Sorry, I know this is sick. I just bought some yogurt, that Activia yogurt from Dannon with probiotics. Anyways, back to the boyfriend's aunt. She takes probiotics, and I don't know too much about what they do, but it helps her a lot. So if I take this yogurt, will it help me, or worsen my IBS-D? Any response is needed!


----------



## 16712 (Apr 25, 2007)

I almost bought some, but after I turned over the carton and read the bottom, I decided not to! It said something about making stools pass easier or faster, I don't recall what exactly. Definitely NOT for this IBS-Der!


----------



## 16895 (Dec 25, 2006)

KittyKat12 said:


> Well, I haven't heard too much feedback from people about the Activa. Personally, I started taking it on the advice of my dr. about 2 weeks ago. I was very worried about the dairy factor. However, I eat a container every morning and it does seem to be of some help. Not a life changing thing...but a little help.


try the soy yogurt ...that is what I use ....as I have lactose intolerance ..felix


----------



## 16895 (Dec 25, 2006)

midnight1 said:


> Everyone's different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


switch over to the plain soy yogurt...no fruit ...does not taste as good ...for me it helper with the gas...pain...calmer belly...I still have to take the Miralax..and metamucil...I heard they sell the probiotics in pill form ....I cannot get any info. on this from my drs....they shy away from this ...and the colon irrigations ...felix


----------



## SuperDuperPooper (May 9, 2007)

I started eating the Activia yogurt about 1 month ago. I like the plain vanilla flavor the best. I eat one carton a day mixed with 1 tsp. of FiberSure. I am also taking Calcium D 3x/day with meals. This routine has really helped me a lot. It has not aggravated my diarrhea. In fact, I have not had any diarrhea in almost a month. A few times I've almost had borderline constipation, which is a new experience for me. I will say that this routine has me passing lots more gas, but I have not had any cramping or explosive diarrhea since starting all this. So, I can put up with the gas in exchange for no diarrhea and cramping. I am leaving for a 2 week trip to China on Thursday and actually feeling like I will be able to handle the trip, along with the lovely pit toilets that China is so famous for! My trusty Immodium will not be far away just in case I have a flare up. Stress and fatigue aggravate my IBS-D, so I think jet lag might aggravate it until I adjust to China time. I know I won't be able to find Activia in China, so I went to the health food store and bought some probioitic pills to take with me. I couldn't find any that specifically had the same probioitcs as Activia, but I figured the probiotic pills would be better than nothing at all for the 2 weeks I am gone. I am also taking my FiberSure to mix in instant oatmeal while I am there.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

SDP...Great to hear how well you are doing with this. Is the China trip a business trip or is this a sign of just getting on with life in spite of IBS? I just returned from a trip to Europe and found that by just staying up pretty well for the whole 30 hours from when I left my house until when I finally reached my hotel in the north of England, I was able to sleep for 8 hours and awoke pretty well unlagged.Take the Immodium, but I bet the Caltrate and fiber will be enough for this period. Have a great trip.Mark


----------



## SuperDuperPooper (May 9, 2007)

My trip to China is for pleasure. I adopted my daughter from China when she was 9 mos. old. She is now 9.5 years old, so I am taking her back for a homeland heritage tour. I have always pretty much gone about my business & life despite having IBS-D. I just always carry Immodium with me every where I go and try to scope out the public restrooms where ever I am. But I hate having to live my life in and around the restroom. I always envied people who could eat anything, go anywhere, do anything, and not have to worry about their bowels going into overdrive. Prior to Immodium being available over the counter, I always had Lomotil in my purse. My father travels to Mexico, Puerto Rico, and Dominican Republic a lot. He can buy Lomotil over the counter there and always brought back a fresh supply for the family. (My mother, brother and sister all have IBS-D). I know where every public restroom between my home and work are. I commute 20 miles each way. My parents used to live only 5 miles away along my commute, and I knew I could always stop at their house on the way into work for a bathroom break. But they recently moved, so now the closest public restroom is 10 miles away. I have had some close calls since they moved ! My IBS-D really flared up about 3 mos. ago when we had some significant management changes at work and I didn't know if I would have my job the next day for several months. I knew I had to get my IBS-D back to "baseline" before I went on this trip to China. The idea of the pit toilets and no emergency toilets on the touring bus were really causing me serious anxiety. I went to my M.D. who suggested another colonoscopy & prescribed Librax. I didn't have the time or energy to deal with the colonscopy right before this big trip, and the Librax caused abdominal pain and made my head feel funny. So, I found this list and started reading and learning. I hoped to find a more natural way to control my IBS-D without so much medication. I tried the Calcium D, probiotics, and increased soluable fiber...and to my amazement and relief, it has really helped a lot! I have encouraged my mother to try this, but she says she has been taking Calcium D for almost 10 years for post-menopausal osteoporosis and it never had the effect of calming her IBS-D for her. I told her that different things work for different people. She is now giving the Activia and FiberSure a try. So, I am off to China tomorrow. I will check back in on this list when I get back to let folks know if my IBS-D stays calmed down while I am there. I am not expecting to be perfectly "normal". I am just hoping to enjoy the trip without too many close bathroom calls.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

What a fabulous adventure! When you get back, please open a new thread and tell us all about it. I think many IBSers would be encouraged to hear about somebody enjoying such an exotic trip. I'm afraid to go to Oklahoma!







You write:"I know where every public restroom between my home and work are. I commute 20 miles each way."I had to smile, because our commute is 35 miles, and I can describe every restroom in every gas station along the expressway. I bet we all have that in common. Kind of dismal when you think about it, but OTOH, thank heavens they are there!You write:"The idea of the pit toilets and no emergency toilets on the touring bus were really causing me serious anxiety."Girl, a gladiator would quail at the thought of those toilets! Of course, if you have D. you won't be squatting for long (attempting to look on the bright side).I carry a bottle of Librax in my purse (and one of Levsin). One of the descriptions of the side-effects of Librax listed "confusion." Oh goodie. I sure need more of that!







Have a GREAT trip!Angie in Texas, US


----------



## Chelc124 (Jun 1, 2007)

Activia did not give me any noticable results. I eat yogurt a lot, just because I like it, but I don't think it helps my stomach much either....but at least I dont think it gives me gas or anything.If I ever take simethicon (spelling?) or "gas x" it only makes my stomach hurt even more...this happen with anyone else?


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chelc124 said:


> If I ever take simethicon (spelling?) or "gas x" it only makes my stomach hurt even more...this happen with anyone else?


Yes, I have that experience with it. It's like, something's in there that needs to come out, so it needs to come out, you know? Angie in Texas, US, covered with poison ivy (*scritch, scritch*)


----------

